
Software for the nuclear industry - Ice_cream_suit
http://www.plantation-productions.com/Nuclear/Nuclear.html
======
Ice_cream_suit
"Software for TRIGA ® Reactors TRIGA ® Sites with software developed by
Plantation Productions, Inc.

Armed Forces Radiological Research Institute (AFRRI) - Was running QNX
software maintained by Plantation Productions, Inc., current upgrading to
Linux software created and maintained by Plantation Productions, Inc. (GA
Installation)

Bangladesh (BAEC) - Running Linux-based software created and maintained by
Plantation Producitons, Inc. (GA Installation)

Dow Chemical - Running Linux-based software created and maintained by
Plantation Productions, Inc. (Plantation Productions Installation)

Idaho National Laboratories (INL) - Running Linux-based software created and
maintained by Plantation Productions, Inc. (GA Installation)

CNESTEN (Morocco) - Running QNX-based software enhanced and maintained by
Plantation Productions, Inc. (GA Installation)

National Tsing Hua University (NTHU/Taiwan) - Running QNX software maintained
by Plantation Productions, Inc. (GA Installation)

UC Davis - Running QNX software enhanced and maintained by Plantation
Productions, Inc. (GA Installation)

USGS (Denver) - Running Linux-based software created and maintained by
Plantation Productions, Inc. (GA Installation)

UT Austin - Running QNX software maintained by Plantation Productions, Inc.
(GA Installation)"

